# What's going on in the garden



## squirrels (Jul 8, 2013)

Bean Blossom 01





Bean Blossom 02





Tomato Plant





I tried to get a good shot of the basil tops that need to be pinched, but it was harder than it should have been to pull off. Plus I really hope they are not too far gone for pesto.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 8, 2013)

:shock:  #1 is almost naughty somehow!  (Good girl!)

I do like #1 and #2!  The others I am not sure about (but yes... PESTO!)


----------



## squirrels (Jul 8, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> :shock:  #1 is almost naughty somehow!  (Good girl!)
> 
> I do like #1 and #2!  The others I am not sure about (but yes... PESTO!)




Thanks Charlie! I love 1 and 2! Naughty bean blossoms! That's pretty good for a flower that looks like a dog face.



4 is just making me mad, I spend a lot of time hunched over that basil. It seems like there is a shot of it that should be able to work, but I couldn't get it to work for me. Grump grump.

Hey. Thanks again for the noiseware suggestion. Totally changing my level of happiness with ye olde entry level nikon!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 8, 2013)

squirrels said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > :shock:  #1 is almost naughty somehow!  (Good girl!)
> ...



Glad you like it! It does a nice job, with less stress!  lol!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm with Charlie, that first one, nice  
I like the light and lines in the bean shots, the light in that first one, yum.
The tomato, I'm almost on board with, I like how the light is caught in the one leaf and the lines but I think the composition is weak somehow.  I converted it to b&w to isolate and enhance the lines and cropped closer to eliminate the brightest highlight on the left and it helps a bit, it's close though!
The last one I'm not feeling, this busy, tight, round subject is brutal to compose, perhaps a LOT closer to simplify and isolate lines at that magnification?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is the edit I played with, it is a far departure from the others but thought you might like.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 8, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> I'm with Charlie, that first one, nice
> I like the light and lines in the bean shots, the light in that first one, yum.
> The tomato, I'm almost on board with, I like how the light is caught in the one leaf and the lines but I think the composition is weak somehow.  I converted it to b&w to isolate and enhance the lines and cropped closer to eliminate the brightest highlight on the left and it helps a bit, it's close though!
> The last one I'm not feeling, this busy, tight, round subject is brutal to compose, perhaps a LOT closer to simplify and isolate lines at that magnification?




But but.. I don't see your B&W. 

BTW while I was fighting with the stupid basil, all I could think was Pixel Rabbit would make the shot work. I tried to channel you, but no luck!


ETA: OH! That is MUCH nicer!


----------



## mishele (Jul 8, 2013)

Dirty flower shots for the win!
Charlie, take a long, cold shower. =)


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> Dirty flower shots for the win!
> Charlie, take a long, cold shower. =)



Never! Unless you are there with me to keep me warm!


----------



## mishele (Jul 8, 2013)

squirrels...get back out into that garden and bring us some more flower porn!!


----------



## squirrels (Jul 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> squirrels...get back out into that garden and bring us some more flower porn!!




Ha! Mish, I tried, but it turns out those bean blossoms are ephemeral little suckers. 


I found this on the leaf below.


And above, where the blossom had been... a bean.


What do you think of that?


Meanwhile squirrel junior (the elder) was busy picking all the green cherry tomatoes.


----------



## mishele (Jul 8, 2013)

Maybe I can find a naughty gift for you in my garden.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> Maybe I can find a naughty gift for you in my garden.




Yes please! 

BTW, I know you aren't impressed with the new little green bean, but maybe you'll be more impressed if you knew it would grow to be a yard long! :shock:


----------



## mishele (Jul 8, 2013)

Gasp!! Squirrels!!


----------



## deeky (Jul 8, 2013)

Roll that beautiful bean footage...... 90 degrees to the right.  




bean_filtered1 by breckmiller, on Flickr

Totally a different image.

It's all about the angle of the dangle!


----------



## squirrels (Jul 8, 2013)

beautiful bean footage! Classic.


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 8, 2013)

Jesus, this forum is insane! But those are cool shots.

Btw, number 3 looks kinda inappropriate too


----------

